# good general cleaning



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All,

Well, winter storm Titan just flirted with us here in Pittsburgh, so I wasn't able to put my Ariens to a real test just yet. Maybe we will get one heavy storm before spring. Anyway....

I own an Ariens ST504. 5 HP 2 stage blower built in the late 70's. Purchased used and I've had the pleasure of using the machine 3 times or so. It is is very good shape....

Recently, I removed the housing that protects the belts and seperated the auger housing from the drive system. Upon inspection, I noticed a significant amount of what I would describe as "Black Gunk". Probably a combination of oil, dirt, and old belt fibers. The "Gunk" is pretty prevelant.

Anyway, I was thinking of spraying it all down with some purple power, let it work a little while, and hose it all off. But I don't want to do it if it is not recommended or unnecessary. I am a bit concerned that there might be an oil leak somewhere as the "Gunk" is heavy with an oil based substance.

Suggestions/Thoughts? More information needed?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Post some pictures of it.

You didn't post the model number so I'm going with the ST504 using a friction drive transmission.
If you spray it down it would be best to "bag" the friction disc and flat drive plate the friction disc rides on to keep any oil from getting on them and deteriorating the rubber. 
Literally trying your best to encase them in a plastic bag with some duct tape to seal them.

Spray it down, scrub and rinse. Repeat as necessary until clean.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

once you get it cleaned you'll need a lube job on the bearings and hex shaft


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I would wait for warmer weather to clean it up good.
Spring is right around the corner.

Summer better yet.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't tried cleaning up a machine that way (though maybe I should try). 

Going over it with something like Simple Green on paper towels can also get a bunch of the heavy stuff, though it might take longer. But you'd avoid "over-spray" issues.


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

*Cleaning Tip - Mineral Spirits*

Found this on YouTube - NOT an endorsement


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Are you serious that you think blowing mineral spirits in a mist to clean parts is safe in any respect ??

This is what you can expect:

*What to Expect at the Emergency Room*

The health care provider will measure and monitor the patient's vital signs, including temperature, pulse, breathing rate, and blood pressure. Symptoms will be treated as appropriate. The patient may receive:


Breathing tube
Bronchoscopy -- camera down the throat to see burns in the airways and lungs
Endoscopy -- camera down the throat to see burns in the esophagus and the stomach
Fluids through a vein (IV)
Oxygen
Surgical removal of burned skin (skin debridement)
Washing of the skin (irrigation) -- perhaps every few hours for several days
Just Google it, they all say the same thing, IT ISN'T SAFE. The stuff is hazardous just using as a liquid but you mist and inhale it and you can be in some serious hurt.



https://www.google.com/#q=dangers+inhaling+mineral+spirits


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would wait for A nice warm sunny day where after your all done it can be left open and dry completely. You could probably use a good can of de-greaser a roll of towels and a brush. I actually take the power washer right to my machines. I do however try to protect some parts like the carb and other places water really shouldn't be or parts that shouldn't be hit by high pressure water. You will however need to grease everything back up. Especially the chains and the bar the friction disk slides on. Be careful not to overdo it as any excessive can get on the plate and cause it to slip. If You have an air compressor you can also blow it out by itself or after washing blow it out to remove most of the water before leaving it out to dry in the sun. Washing is part of my yearly maintenance as it allows me to uncover any problems that may get covered by dirt, oil and grime from use.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

There are worse chemicals.

White spirits.....(mineral spirits)

White spirit is mainly classed as an irritant. It has a fairly low acute toxicity by inhalation of the vapour, dermal (touching the skin) and oral routes (ingestion). However, acute exposure can lead to central nervous system depression resulting in lack of coordination and slowed reactions. Exposure to very high concentrations in enclosed spaces can lead to general narcotic effects (drowsiness, dizziness, nausea etc...) and can eventually lead to unconsciousness. Oral ingestion presents a high aspiration hazard. Prolonged or repeated skin exposure over a long period of time can result in severe irritant dermatitis, also called contact dermatitis. Exposure to white spirit in direct contact with the skin for several hours can cause severe chemical burns. It is recommended that skin exposure be kept to a minimum by use of gloves, and that hands be washed after contact. Occasional exposure to skin is highly unlikely to cause any problems.
Exposure to an average white spirit concentration of 240 mg/m3 (40 ppm) for more than 13 years could lead to chronic central nervous system effects. White spirit is implicated in the development of "chronic toxic encephalopathy" among house painters.
Owing to the volatility and low bioavailability of its constituents, white spirit, although it is moderately toxic to aquatic organisms, is unlikely to present significant hazards to the environment. It should not however, be purposely poured down the sink or freshwater drain.

A lot of parts cleaners solutions used to use benzene, great for cleaning greasy parts and your hands too. Till they figured out that benzene is the number one cancer causing chemical there is.
Chlorinated solvents are excellent cleaners and paint removers, trichloroethylene, methylene chloride, and perchloroethylene. 
They wanted to ban all of those to after they found out how toxic they were.
Methylene chloride was supposedly banned back in the late 90's. But they gave the manufacturers time to get rid of their stock.
They are still producing it today.
You can still get the other chlorinated solvents today too.

I used to haul benzene back to Jersey out of Tonawanda NY, right down the street from Love Canal. Back in the 80's I pulled into pick up a load it was around Christmas time. The loader had a big box he was opening, I asked him if that was a Christmas present from the company.
He laughed and said look......inside was a full rubber suit, special gloves, a face shield and hard hat, ( no one wore hard hats back then) and a self contained respirator.
He said that they told him that benzene was hazardous to his health and they wanted him to wear it from then on. That was when the Right to know law was enacted.
He looked at me and asked if I ever saw a walking dead man. He said he has been loading benzene for the last 20 years with nothing, taking samples with his bare hands while wear nothing but a t shirt and dungarees. He even took a few baths throughout the years
It wasn't too long after that they closed that plant up and I stopped hauling it back. I often wondered how long he lived after that. 

Mineral spirits are not really that bad, there are plenty worse.
But with all chemicals you don't really want to soak yourself, breath them or drink them somehow. ( you splash yourself on the face you could drink some).

They have made a bunch of degreasers today with environmentally friendly substitutes. 
But if you ask me they don't clean as good as some of the old chemicals I used to use.


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

...and I have used them ALL at one time or another.

I think most people here would be smart enough to read warning labels, wear goggles, rubber gloves, and an inhalation mask. Let's stay away from sources of ignition and smoking, and provide for good ventilation.

Nevertheless, I don't wish to provoke a battle royale on the relative merits and evils of various cleaning products.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, the guy in the video puts on gloves but they aren't chemical resistant ones and he did get a set of goggles so that's something. But in the video he has no mask and you should really have a respirator not just a mask.
Misting or blowing it with air pressure just isn't a good idea. 

I've used stuff and done things that frankly I'm amazed I'm still alive, being healthy is pretty incredible too. I'm old enough I remember it was common place to use old engine oil on the fence line to kill weeds. I think about that a lot being I'm out of the city and have well water. I just don't want someone seeing the word "SAFE" in the opening of the video and thinking it really is. In my mind I'm thinking of the folks in the warmer parts of the country that have a gas water heater out in the garage as a source of ignition for those fumes .....
Or just the guy way of thinking . . . if mineral spirits works so well I have gas right here and I don't have to go get mineral spirits.

That's the problem with the internet, what you think is common sense in your world is rocket science in someone elses. If you doubt that, have you ever wondered why they put that sticker saying not to pickup your lawn mower and use it as hedge trimmer ?? Yup, someone did. That's the guy I worry about.

I don't think it's a battle, I'm hoping it's just information.

Bit of trivia I came across: White spirits are also a major ingredient in some popular automotive fuel/oil additives, such as Marvel Mystery Oil, as they are capable of dissolving varnish and sludge buildup.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll relate a story and you'll understand how fine a line safety and danger is when touching petroleum products. One night I decided to clean ALL my tools, sockets with a clean cotton rag. So I started with wrenches, sockets, metrics, standards, and I had got to deep sockets after 30 minutes. My wife came in and started talking to me. Suddenly my hands were surrounded by a blue see-through flame. That rag had picked up enough petroleum products to reach spontaneous combustion. I will not describe the injury but I'm just trying to demonstrate for anyone, that when you KNOW it all that you're safe, you likely failed yourself and crossed into the danger zone. All my rags that have touched anything go outside on a bare concrete area now. 
Try throwing flour, dirt, sawdust over a camp fire like a fine mist. Air/oxygen and just about anything airborne has to be respected as dynamite.
There is two explosions in a flash. First one you caused, blows you on your butt. The first one has now lifted every speck of dust, fuel contaminate,dirt in your shop into an airborne mist. The residue flame lights ALL that second fuel and that one will do it! 
Look for CSA approved suggested cleaners. Read the labels.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm old enough I remember it was common place to use old engine oil on the fence line to kill weeds. I don't think it's a battle, I'm hoping it's just information.



No battle, I didn't watch the video last night I did not have time. Look at everything you buy with all the stupid warning labels, like said, someone, somewhere one time did all that they are warning about.
Just like, "don't place your hand where the auger is when it is running."
Or all the other silly warnings, someone did it then turns around and sues saying well they didn't have a warning label on it telling you not to do it. DUH!

Back when I was around 8 years old I used to go to work with my Dad.
He drove a truck during the week and made extra money working on them and servicing the trucks.
I had to go because I bothered my sisters too much. 

My job while he was working was to sweep up the shop and take care of the drain oil. I earned a little money doing it.
Yep the oil, it went out along the fence line to kill the weeds. 
Did a good job too.
I dumped hundreds of gallons. 

After I worked what was allowed by law I drove around the yard with a 1948 Mack, I must have put 10,000 miles on that old Mack going around in circles.


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

we are Really off topic but how about a sticky from the admins to place a spot for chems that are really dangerous. I've totally burned my hands with tri-clor and MEK..Tom..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

katsboytoy said:


> we are Really off topic but how about a sticky from the admins to place a spot for chems that are really dangerous. I've totally burned my hands with tri-clor and MEK..Tom..


You should have been wearing gloves?
You don't really want to use that stuff for cleaning the blower, it will take the paint off too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

katsboytoy said:


> we are Really off topic but how about a sticky from the admins to place a spot for chems that are really dangerous. I've totally burned my hands with tri-clor and MEK..Tom..


Sorry to say but just read the label.
Those two chemicals really shouldn't be around a snowblower or you.

Anything that isn't water based and is used for cleaning is likely to be at a minimum irritating to your skin all the way to dissolving skin.

Water based are kinder to your skin but usually don't clean as well and adding some heat and or longer soaking time is needed.

I have a parts cleaner tank with water based solvent and I use a magnetic oil pan heater on it to heat the fluid those times I know I'm going to be cleaning a lot of dirty stuff. I don't leave it "ON" all the time.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

*back to topic*

The info at the beginning of this thread is helpful. I am the original owner of an 11 year old Ariens 8524. The service area has not been touched/serviced and so I will be cleaning it and re lubing it. My question is: what to put on the chain - oil or grease? I ask because the manual says oil but comments here seem to say to use grease. And if I use oil, should it be 5w30 synthetic or Kroil (I have these two) or another oil?

Thanks


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Fred9 said:


> what to put on the chain - oil or grease? I ask because the manual says oil but comments here seem to say to use grease.


When in doubt, always go with the manual! 
the manufacturer knows better than anyone else.

I would use the same oil you put in the engine.

Scot


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Scot.

With further googling I find there are chain lube sprays that are recommended. These are primarily for motorcycles and chains saws so they may be overkill for our chains.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 What he said. Oil will work it's way into the links and help lubricate by penetrating better than grease.
Motorcycle lube is just a bit more high tech and will work, works well but engine oil does too. One less bottle of something sitting around with engine oil.


----------

